# Torr tamper where to buy?



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

could any body tell me where I can buy Torr tamper?

Having heard someone talked about Torr, I could not find any website in Google search.

Thanks in advance

julio


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10381-Torr-tampers

err.....on this thread


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

There are some for sale on here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10381-Torr-tampers&highlight=Torr+tampers


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers is the website.

Are you in the UK? coffeechap sells them on in the uk with a forum discount so you'll get them cheaper and also save on postage


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for the CoffeeChap option. Have a look at the thread. He's over in Italy at the moment so may be a bit slow at responding till next week.


----------

